# cathodic coating systems(three questions)



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with cathodic coating systems? (inside potable water tanks) . Is this something that can be attempted by a good crew of journeymen if you follow the specs and keep your wits about you?If so how hard is it to get certified for doing this type of work?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Could you explain the process.

As I understand it, cathodic protection involves an anodic metal like zinc to protect the cathodic steel substrate. This can be done with an inorganic, or organic zinc coating, which requires a skilled applicator.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

dvp said:


> Has anyone had any experience with cathodic coating systems? (inside potable water tanks) . Is this something that can be attempted by a good crew of journeymen if you follow the specs and keep your wits about you?If so how hard is it to get certified for doing this type of work?


Way over my head!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

He might know, might want to send a pm
http://www.painttalk.com/members/painter213-2549/


----------



## Adamspaintmfg (Jul 13, 2010)

Spraying inorganic zinc in a water tank is not something any painter is going to be able to tackle.

First you are working in a confined space, make sure your insurance covers you on confined entry spaces, you probably won't be allowed to bid the work if it doesn't. Second, the surface MUST be abrasive blasted. Most IOZ requires a commercial or near white blast cleaning. You will need either agitated pressure pots or a large airless, IE Graco Bulldog or King or equal. An ultramax 595 ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

unfortunately i think this will have to be subbed out because of cetifications required per job specs. i really wanted to do this as i am confined space trained, can sandblast, have a speeflo 8900 and am hungry for work. thanks for the imput!


----------



## PCM1 (Jul 1, 2010)

I was going to say you need Certs but you beat me to it. It is a highly regulated industry with past performance mandatory. 

*Removal methods:* State and local EPA air-quality regulations have increased the legal risk of using silica sand for abrasive blasting. In addition, the Clean Air Act currently sets forth as its compliance level that not more than an average of 1.5 micrograms per cubic meter of lead may exist in the atmosphere, averaged over a 90-day period. The National Ambient Air Quality Standard further sets forth a compliance level that not more than 150 micrograms per cubic meter of particulate matter less than 10 microns (PM) in size can be present in the atmosphere, averaged during a 24-hour period. The possibility of health-related lawsuits based on these regs have made open blasting a practice of the past and has made new blast abrasives and creative containment methods necessary. 

*Tests and records*
Following an abrasive-blasting project, the blast debris must be tested to determine whether or not it is hazardous. Four random samples are taken and tested in accordance with EPA's Toxicity Characteristics Leaching Procedure. When debris from a lead-paint removal project has been characterized as a hazardous material, the lead must be stabilized or extracted prior to disposal. Hazardous-waste hauling requires extensive documentation, since the tank owner is responsible for the debris forever. Keeping a complete "paper trail" is important to significantly reducing potential liability. 

*Coating*: ANSI/NSF Standard 61 is a testing and listing process dealing with indirect additives that may contaminate drinking water. It seeks to establish minimum requirements for control of potential adverse health effects from products in contact with water. This includes leaching of contaminants into the water system.

Most state regulatory agencies have adopted or are in the process of adopting NSF standards and can provide information on approved coatings. 

Rules governing allowable levels of solvent emission of volatile organic compounds (VOCs) vary from state to state. The federal EPA has left establishment of VOC requirements to the states but recommends a level of 3.5 pounds of VOCs per gallon of coating. Those that do not appear to meet these criteria include solvent-based vinyls, conventional alkyds, and epoxy and polyure-thane coatings with relatively low solids content. Compliant coatings are mostly high-solids, conventional, *powder coatings*, solvent-based materials or water-based coatings.


----------

